# Oct 2018 NCEES Pencil Is...



## mnguy88 (Oct 26, 2018)

The pencil is crazy and shocking this cycle! I think they read these threads to mess with us with these pencils! I’ll post a pic after the afternoon session, but it’s like no other pencil they’ve ever had! Lol


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2018)

damnit and I was going to drink after work and now I have to see this!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Oct 26, 2018)

One thing I've learned on this website, there's room for trolling everywhere not just exam results.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm more anxious now than I ever was for the actual exam!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> One thing I've learned on this website, there's room for trolling everywhere not just exam results.


Troling is strictly forbidden.  We would never do it here.


----------



## monty01 (Oct 26, 2018)

Yeah, this one is waayyy different than the others I've seen posted around here.  The MDM test makers beat me up a little bit today.  Ouch!


----------



## Ti89t (Oct 26, 2018)

Here ya go. The October 2018 pencil in all its strange glory. - Missouri

http://imgur.com/QcvbPB9


----------



## mnguy88 (Oct 26, 2018)

My pic is too large! Maybe someone can post for me since my max upload size isn’t big enough?

its an all GREEN pencil with a black end.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Ti89t said:


> Here ya go. The October 2018 pencil in all its strange glory.
> 
> http://imgur.com/QcvbPB9


I....don't know what to make of this.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Makes me feel funny.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Like when we used to climb the rope in gym class.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Green means pass, right?

And WOW that's way different than basically EVER. Where did you test, @mnguy88 if you don't mind me asking?

EDIT: Oops, wrong tag, I meant to tag @Ti89t.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2018)

I wonder what @ptatohed will make of this development...


----------



## Ti89t (Oct 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I wonder what @ptatohed will make of this development...


I have to say, it feels pretty nice in the hand compared to April 2018. It’s new scary and different but pretty great. I have an extra one of @ptatohed needs one for testing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Whoa, that's aome crazy shit right there. 

Yes green means pass.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 26, 2018)

mnguy88 said:


> My pic is too large! Maybe someone can post for me since my max upload size isn’t big enough?
> 
> its an all GREEN pencil with a black end.


WTF. I HAD A BLUE ONE. And they DID NOT let me keep it.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 26, 2018)

Drewism said:


> WTF. I HAD A BLUE ONE. And they DID NOT let me keep it.


I got a blue one, too! I would post a picture, but its packed with my suitcase of reference materials and I don't want to open it right now.

Edit: They let us keep our pencils, if that wasn't already implied.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 26, 2018)

I had the green one and I was in upstate NY! Way thicker than the previous pencils, too. Almost felt like a pen more than a mechanical pencil.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 26, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I had the green one and I was in upstate NY! Way thicker than the previous pencils, too. Almost felt like a pen more than a mechanical pencil.


I was in NYC and we got Blue.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 26, 2018)

As long as no one got a red pencil...


----------



## Drewism (Oct 26, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> As long as no one got a red pencil...


Exactly... Pure evil... Blue is kind of neutral.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Drewism said:


> Exactly... Pure evil... Blue is kind of neutral.


This is true.

Blue = coin flip on failing.

Sorry, I don't make the rules. May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## defenderred (Oct 26, 2018)

Yup,  got to keep mine as well.  Nice little memento for the 8 hours I spent scratching with it... 

Now,  the ~41 day wait begins 1......2.....3......


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 26, 2018)

Drewism said:


> I was in NYC and we got Blue.


Must be a volume thing? If you were at Pratt, with the hundreds of people, maybe it’s cheaper to ship the thinner pencil? Syracuse where I took it (instead of Brooklyn, because the stress of parking killed me last time), there were only maybe 100 people? The proctors were way more strict than the Brooklyn test area too!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 26, 2018)

In TX and we had blue. I wanted green


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2018)

defenderred said:


> Now,  the ~41 day wait begins 1......2.....3......


LOL you think it'll only be 41 days!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2018)

I heard the cut score was gonna be low this time around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty_c3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Blue pencil in NYC. I’ve heard in the past that they don’t let you keep the pencils, but my proctor didn’t ask for them and as soon as we were dismissed I threw it in my milk crate and made a beeline for the door. After 8 hours, I deserve that pencil


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 27, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I heard the cut score was gonna be low this time around?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I heard the moon is made of marshmallows.

The scoring scale is changed every year, a mysterious process involving many engineers in plaid or graph-paper printed button downs discussing, where I guess some questions are thrown out and other are kept. Who knows? They might pick 5-numbers out of a hat and go, “if you answered these questions right, you pass”. 

Me, I’ll keep my fingers crossed and work harder if I didn’t pass for next time.


----------



## FromThisSoil (Oct 27, 2018)

Mine was blue in PA.


----------



## FromThisSoil (Oct 27, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Must be a volume thing? If you were at Pratt, with the hundreds of people, maybe it’s cheaper to ship the thinner pencil? Syracuse where I took it (instead of Brooklyn, because the stress of parking killed me last time), there were only maybe 100 people? The proctors were way more strict than the Brooklyn test area too!


I took the FE at Pratt back in 2012, I parked several blocks away on-street. Had I not moved from Long Island to another state I might have done the same as you if I was bringing all these references.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 28, 2018)

Ti89t said:


> Here ya go. The October 2018 pencil in all its strange glory. - Missouri
> 
> http://imgur.com/QcvbPB9


WHAT IS THIS SORCERY!?!?!?!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I heard﻿﻿﻿﻿ the moon is made of ﻿marshmallows.﻿﻿


You heard that too?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 29, 2018)

txjennah said:


> In TX and we had blue. I wanted green


Mine is green.  I keep the precious it in my jewelry box...


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> You heard that too?


I mean, there is some contention coming from the astronomy side of things, where they hypothesize the moon substance is made of dairy-products, but I think it is firmly rooted in fact that the moon is made of gelatin and sugar and not a simple by-product following coagulation of casein.

It's a very heated debate that I am following closely.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ti89t said:


> Here ya go. The October 2018 pencil in all its strange glory. - Missouri
> 
> http://imgur.com/QcvbPB9


Oh wow that's different.... did the eraser work as intended though? Last time everyone complained about the poor quality of it, lots of smearing...


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 29, 2018)

I had a green one in NC. Almost certain green doesn't mean pass. I wonder what color I'm going to have in April 2019?!?!?



SacMe24 said:


> did the eraser work as intended though? Last time everyone complained about the poor quality of it, lots of smearing.


The first thing I did when the test began was test the eraser. It was a quality eraser. I was pretty relieved!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 29, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Oh wow that's different.... did the eraser work as intended though? Last time everyone complained about the poor quality of it, lots of smearing...


I used up the eraser for the morning portion and had to request a new pencil for the PM session. Probably not a good sign lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I used up the eraser for the morning portion and had to request a new pencil for the PM session. Probably not a good sign lol.


This is a joke? Right?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 29, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is a joke? Right?


It's not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2018)

SPAM thread is active


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

Drewism said:


> WTF. I HAD A BLUE ONE. And they DID NOT let me keep it.


They didn't let you keep the pencil?  I'd be asking for a full refund.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 29, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I used up the eraser for the morning portion and had to request a new pencil for the PM session. Probably not a good sign lol.


I used about of half of mine when I took the exam in April.... you could also look at it this way, you fixed something that you knew was wrong and now it's a point in your favor...good luck to you txjennah....


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 29, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> I used about of half of mine when I took the exam in April.... you could also look at it this way, you fixed something that you knew was wrong and now it's a point in your favor...good luck to you txjennah....


Thanks, that makes me feel better


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2018)

I found the source! (of the now "old" pencil): https://www.proswagger.com/product.jhtm?sku=PRSW-260-PMRCG&amp;trackcode=googleBase&amp;gclid=EAIaIQobChMImOLK-das3gIVCtlkCh2rOwIBEAYYAiABEgKppfD_BwE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> I found the source! (of the now "old" pencil): https://www.proswagger.com/product.jhtm?sku=PRSW-260-PMRCG&amp;trackcode=googleBase&amp;gclid=EAIaIQobChMImOLK-das3gIVCtlkCh2rOwIBEAYYAiABEgKppfD_BwE


If an enterprising EBer had some money laying around, they could do some real damage with this information.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> _*If an enterprising EBer had some money laying around,*_ they could do some real damage with this information.


Well, no worry there.


----------



## tru2YM (Oct 29, 2018)

Blue pencils in TN


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Blue in VT.

Much better than the April 2018 pencil. That eraser was crap and I hated the clicky on the side.

I miss the thinner pencils tho. I have a hoard of them from my failures, proctoring in college, &amp; my ex's - somehow in the breakup I got all of his NCEES pencils lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> If an enterprising EBer had some money laying around, they could do some real damage with this information.


That's probably why they're now radically changing up the pencil design every session.

The whole reason they started issuing pencils was because they caught a couple guys, in different sites, in the early 2000's wit a "spy" pencil-scanner, trying to scan the entire exam. Ever since then they issued custom pencils.

EBers make a game out of predicting the pencil colors but more nefarious people could use that same information to try to steal the test. Which in the long run undermines our license and profession.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> The whole reason they started issuing pencils was because they caught a couple guys, in different sites, in the early 2000's wit a "spy" pencil-scanner, trying to scan the entire exam. Ever since then they issued custom pencils.﻿


That's crazy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's probably why they're now radically changing up the pencil design every session.
> 
> The whole reason they started issuing pencils was because they caught a couple guys, in different sites, in the early 2000's wit a "spy" pencil-scanner, trying to scan the entire exam. Ever since then they issued custom pencils.
> 
> EBers make a game out of predicting the pencil colors but more nefarious people could use that same information to try to steal the test. Which in the long run undermines our license and profession.


I forgot to add that it was the FE exam, not PE.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 21, 2018)

Ti89t said:


> I have to say, it feels pretty nice in the hand compared to April 2018. It’s new scary and different but pretty great. I have an extra one of @ptatohed needs one for testing.


I'll take it!


----------

